

AWS launches 2011 start-up challenge - travem
http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge

======
vnuk
"Nothing in these Official Rules will be construed as a representation or
agreement that we or our affiliates will not develop or have developed
products, concepts, systems or techniques that are similar to or compete with
the products, concepts, systems or techniques contemplated by or embodied in
any Submission Materials."

Let me see if I got this right. I enter with my project, they like the idea,
they cut me off and build my project as their own. And I get 25$ for
participating...

Is this realistic or am I just being paranoid?

------
aresant
I'm working with MeetingBurner.com which uses nearly all the AWS products to
power their cloud webinar service - from real time video encoding, to phone
bridges, to playback.

From the list of finalists last year it appeared that having a VC or notable
investor on your team was almost a requirement to get anywhere.

Anybody with experience making the finals or from the AWS side lurking around
HN that might be willing to give some tips?

------
edge17
am I just dense or something? I spent several minutes reading the front page
but can't for the life of me figure out what the contest is?

~~~
cperciva
It's a competition to be the most photogenic AWS-using startup.

You get money; Amazon gets publicity ("look at these cool AWS-using
startups!") and information ("huh, I had no idea so many people were doing
X... maybe we need to offer X as a service").

------
bigwally
For $25 in AWS credit for everyone that enters, I'll have to enter my start-
up. All it does it write "Hello World!" on the screen.

:)

